# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Sa t'jetosh do gabosh...

## tekla/mrapsht

Pershendetje njerz t'mir....
Sot po bjen shi,qa me ba..qa me ba ,,haajt thaash po nxjerri foton teme te Forumi...
//Pershendes me kte rast te tan ata qe kan kalu,nga prania jeme,momente tbukra{e tpa-bukra}ne Pa-Dogana...dhe do ti thosha qe shum pak gjana qe thohen{aty}jan t'verteta...,POR nji diçka asht e VERTET absolute:MOS NA LAFT ZOTI Pa Pa-Dogana,sepse aty asht vendi fandastik qe ne frikacakt mu shpreh lirshem...

----------


## tekla/mrapsht

Shikoje ,knaqu,po mos i trego kuj se jetoj nBristol{hihihihihihi}

----------


## tekla/mrapsht

Asht n'deshiren tuj,normal,por per knaqsi...
...do tmpelqete qe secili/a qe poston diçka ne kte tem,te vendosin dhe naj nji foto te veten...{foto VERTET tujen,se me te tjera e kam PCn plot}

----------


## *dhelpra*

*hihihihihihihii dhe ketu qenke ti more tekla mrapsht?
A me mban mend mua mer? hihihihihihii Po qeke i bukur ti me dreq .
Hajt ciaoo lal kalofsh mire*

----------


## White_Angel

tekla/mbrapsht ku e ke shpine ti ylllo se  qeke i mire mer? uhfaaaaaaaaaaaaa,uhfaaaaaaaaaaaa c`na e bone mishin kokerr.......  :kryqezohen:  shife mer si jane tu me shku syte ka sikleti. amon o zot sa fukarenj qe jina merrrrrrrrr.uhfffffffff,uhffffff,uhfffffffffff.J/k more se na mure m`qafe.   :buzeqeshje:  


Respekte White_Angel

----------


## tekla/mrapsht

> *hihihihihihihii dhe ketu qenke ti more tekla mrapsht?
> A me mban mend mua mer? hihihihihihii Po qeke i bukur ti me dreq .
> Hajt ciaoo lal kalofsh mire*


uuu po si nuk tmaj mend un ty maj naqe...!!!
Po kush i ka ata sy aq tbukur perveq tejet,,,,,{ASKUSH}

Flm per fjalt e mir ndrejtim te "kapertines" teme.../jo se e kam problem fort per fjalt e mira,POR KUR TI THOT NJI KUKULL E BUKUR SI TI Aulona asht metvertet knaqsi...
MOS HARRO.....

<<<LUm Si Ata Qe I Shikon Syni Jot I Bukur>>>  :Kercim pupthi2:

----------


## tekla/mrapsht

> tekla/mbrapsht ku e ke shpine ti ylllo se  qeke i mire mer? uhfaaaaaaaaaaaaa,uhfaaaaaaaaaaaa c`na e bone mishin kokerr.......  shife mer si jane tu me shku syte ka sikleti. amon o zot sa fukarenj qe jina merrrrrrrrr.uhfffffffff,uhffffff,uhfffffffffff.J/k more se na mure m`qafe.   
> 
> 
> Respekte White_Angel


hihihihihi i bukur thot!!!psssss

nese maj naqe nese
ti tregon edukaten tande.lol
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Po naj foto ti angel nuk ke apo i ke sekret........?

aaaaaa mos mthuj tashti qe nuk je e bukur...!!!!!Nuk asht e mujtun..
TI SHQIP FLET{shkrun dmth},GUSTO KE{a the qe jam i bukur},kshtu qe Shiptare je...e shiptare te pa bukur nuk ka...

----------


## ComeAsYouAre

Mire se erdhe vlla

----------


## Lolita Bonita

:Lulja3:  Tekla mirese u prezantove. Goxha djale qenke. Fotoja ime eshte ajo ne avatar. 

ps: a gjete nuse????

----------


## XxAlesiAxX

mire se erdhe ........kalofsh bukur

PS Lolita_Bonita u got pretty eyes

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

mire se tregove fytyren teklo  :ngerdheshje:  shume simpatike je, see you in padogana (ose parajsa per ty  :ngerdheshje: )

----------


## White_Angel

ok tekla/mbrapsh ja ku jam dhe una tashi shiko dhe gjyko se me bone me e vo fton me zor

----------


## tekla/mrapsht

> Mire se erdhe vlla


Flm.......

----------


## tekla/mrapsht

> Tekla mirese u prezantove. Goxha djale qenke. Fotoja ime eshte ajo ne avatar. 
> 
> ps: a gjete nuse????


Naqe NUK e nxora foton sepse kam besim nparaqitjen teme tjashtme,POOR thjesht me shu kurjozitetin e disa femnave e mashkujve "garipa"...
---------
Meqe TI keke ajo kukulla te avatari jot at-her po mVika keq.../lol

Po ti keke ma e mir se un maj naqe...!!!
Pse kshtu ti{?}}}  :sarkastik:

----------


## tekla/mrapsht

> mire se erdhe ........kalofsh bukur


Flm XxAlesiaxX....

Po naj foto NUk ke ti naqe{!!?!!}  :sarkastik:

----------


## tekla/mrapsht

> mire se tregove fytyren teklo  shume simpatike je, see you in padogana (ose parajsa per ty )


simpatikE{????}hihihihihihihi---Flm zotni...  :djall me brire:  

--------------------------------------------------------------
Po ti maj naqe a ke naj foto?MOS mthuj jo....Do te isha shum kurjoz me pa foton e BINJAKEVE rremujgjije-vlonjate-paDoganeske...
-----------------------------
Pa Dogana PARAJSA JEME????????????????????????

Si kshtu,mund tme flitesh diçka ma gjat per kte...??

----------


## tekla/mrapsht

> ok tekla/mbrapsh ja ku jam dhe una tashi shiko dhe gjyko se me bone me e vo fton me zor


aaa naqe Pse heziton me nxjerr foton tande ti{?}Se kuptoj!

Naqe nuk po mpelqen hiiiiiiiiq.,po ti mos u merzit se ka edhe ma keq,MJAFTON me shiku fillimin e ksaj teme-tash po shef gazep....lol
------------------------------
Bukur maj dreq bukur.....

----------


## White_Angel

> aaa naqe Pse heziton me nxjerr foton tande ti{?}Se kuptoj!
> 
> Naqe nuk po mpelqen hiiiiiiiiq.,po ti mos u merzit se ka edhe ma keq,MJAFTON me shiku fillimin e ksaj teme-tash po shef gazep....lol
> ------------------------------
> Bukur maj dreq bukur.....


 ehhhhhhhhhh more tekla/mbrapsh e kam pas cik siklet me vu foton po ec mo e bona zemren gur(ta dish ti e ke fajin) emo se dhe e pabukur nuk jom :PP

----------


## tekla/mrapsht

> ehhhhhhhhhh more tekla/mbrapsh e kam pas cik siklet me vu foton po ec mo e bona zemren gur(ta dish ti e ke fajin) emo se dhe e pabukur nuk jom :PP


uuuuuuuuuu Po kush tha maj naqe qe ti NUK JE E BUKUR SHUM??????/

qere flet mi gooc!!!

PSE naqe ti kujton se UN nuk kam gustooooooooooooooo!!!!

JU tirancet tana me sy tbukur jeni,SI KA MUNDSI??

----------


## White_Angel

ehhhhhhhh ikina i ikina po amon kina ne gjuhen e gjate moreeeeeeeeeeeeee te murim ne qafe hiihihihihih


Respekte White_Angel

----------

